

Mobygames mysteriously broken in Firefox 4, cause unknown - ssdsa
http://www.mobygames.com/game/windows/portal-2

======
pbhjpbhj
It is strange. The linked page works for me (ff4.0.1 on Kubuntu) but not the
homepage - appears to be related to download of the CSS file. Saving locally
the page opens properly however but I noticed that the CSS file is now named
with .ACS extension (in the saved page's files folder).

